# Rare CD or LP on ebay or amazon, what you're mine is a Monteverdi CD on accent



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I done some purchase and did a mistake, but still Order Goudinel et Le psaume polyphonique de L'Oratoire du Louvre j'usqua de nos jours LP on vogue I still dont know when was this release the date , it's not listed on the wedb or Discogs anywhere, yes rare find.

And lately I purchase La musique de la cour des Mantoue a rare Gesualdo re-edition on accent wow, I love Monteverdi?

What are your last order , rare or obscure finding on ebay or amazon, discogs per se..


----------

